# Big Fall Browns In North East Michigan



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

Spent the last two days fly fishing north east Michigan - one day on the Au Sable and one day on the Lake Huron shoreline. Hard to beat this area for trophy browns!! Both were caught on streamers and both were released.

















​


----------



## MT406 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice work! way to release them too. what's the rainbow pattern on the smaller one? The browns are getting feisty here too. can't wait to hold one. thanks for the pics


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Love that big kype on the top one.....


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

Murdich's Minnow.. http://www.greatlakesfly.com/catalog/i16.html


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

You got the right fly tier! River brown was caught on a rainbow Murdich Minnow and lake brown was caught on new Great Lakes Goby pattern that Eli just came up with.


----------



## SurfDog (Jul 12, 2005)

Wrong Fly Chris...

here is the right one..Rattling Murdich Minnow

www.greatlakesfly.com


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice fish Kelly!! Ive known alot of great fisherman but you have that Brown attack down to a science!


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

When are we going looking for big browns up by you capt heavy?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

beautiful fish kelly!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Very nice fish!


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey Kelly, Im ready to go anytime! You might have to give me a couple of tips on those crazy fly rods, Im used to 'rigger fishing! Give me a ring.


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

We went and hit the lower Au Sable for steelhead on Wed but it was pretty slow fishing. Did see a few around but not many and no hookups. Hopefully this rain will bring a few more fish into the river. Trout fished today on the Au Sable and had entire river to myself!! Streamer fishing remains excellent. So cool to see resident trout this size!







​


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

The colors on that fish are awesome! Congrats. When you fish those streamers are you constantly pulling line back in or drifting them? Someone once told me that you got to keep rippin the streamer through the water or they wont eat it. Just wondered if he new what he was talking about.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

That is one beautiful brown!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Beautiful brownies, keep em coming


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! dynamite brown.

Hey, is that the limited edition, signed Simon Gawesworth, Rio Hat?


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

I want a really close up on the Next One Kelly, Man that's awesome!!


----------



## JohnS (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, I really need to get back into fishing the river! To think I live just outside of Oscoda and don't fish the river is sad.


----------



## eatsleephuntfish (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful fish. Nice work.


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

The Big Browns keep coming and weather of late has been ideal! Streamer fishing is not a numbers game this time of year but the Au Sable does support a good number of true trophy brown trout. Here are a couple more from this past week caught by Jeff Boks another guide on the Au Sable River.

















​


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice pics/fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

If its brown its down!


----------



## inspector53 (Aug 16, 2007)

Was just wondering if trolling with body baits would get then to in the fall?


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

Trout fished on the Au Sable today and we had some very good fishing. Big browns were out chasing our streamers! Had perfect conditions today with thick clouds and light rain. The warmer November has been ideal for trout fishing and hopefully it continues. Big trout was released back to the Au Sable after photo.







​


----------

